# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Poslala pp sama sebi?

## isvetica

Pokušala sam poslati pp jednoj korisnici foruma, no ista se našla u mom inboxu, pošiljatelj isvetica. Je li to neka greška?

----------


## Dalm@

Jesi možda izabrala neku poruku iz foldera "Poslano" i išla odgovoriti na nju?
U tom slučaju moraš promijeniti primatelja, inače je pošalješ sebi.

----------


## marta

Nije pogreška, naravno da mozes slati poruke sama sebi. Logicno, ne? :Laughing:

----------


## isvetica

> Jesi možda izabrala neku poruku iz foldera "Poslano" i išla odgovoriti na nju?
> U tom slučaju moraš promijeniti primatelja, inače je pošalješ sebi.


Provjerila, jesam  :Laughing: Hvala  :škartoc:

----------


## rossa

> Nije pogreška, naravno da mozes slati poruke sama sebi. Logicno, ne?


skroz logično. ja sebi uvijek šaljem mailove

----------


## klaudija

a ja mislila da se samo meni to može dogodit  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> skroz logično. ja sebi uvijek šaljem mailove


i ja. a po potrebi i smsove.

tu sam si slucajno polala PP bas onako kako je dalma opisala :D

----------


## Jurana

Iako imam i google disk, gmail mi je kao neka vanjska memorija. Svašta ja sebi mailam.
A i poslala sam pp sama sebi jednom, isto kao isvetica.

----------

